# Can't upgrade Windows 10 to 1803 or 1809



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

I have searched all sites for a fix for this but haven't found one that works.

Couldn't install Windows 10
Error Code 0x80070488-0x3001A
Installation failed on FIRST_BOOT phase with an error during BEGIN_FIRST_BOOT operation.

Any ideas please.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Find the Setuperr.log file in the subfolders under *C:\$Windows~BT\Sources*

Copy the log file and paste it as text in your post, this will help us understand what the reason for failure is.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Would love to know how you tried the update i.e. dvd, usb disk, direct download from Windows Media Creator site etc?


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Will do and post it.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

I have 7 PCs to upgrade so I used Windows Media Creator to create a USB Drive with both 32 bit and 64 bit Windows 10 1809 on it.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

tristar said:


> Find the Setuperr.log file in the subfolders under *C:\$Windows~BT\Sources*
> 
> Copy the log file and paste it as text in your post, this will help us understand what the reason for failure is.


I found 5 setuperr.log files and none were in C:\$Windows~BT\Sources. 3 of the files were zero bytes so I have pasted the 2 files which had data in them.

1.
2018-12-03 15:31:08, Error MOUPG CDlpActionImpl<class CDlpErrorImpl<class CDlpObjectInternalImpl<class CUnknownImpl<class IMoSetupDlpAction> > > >::Suspend(1066): Result = 0xC1800104
2018-12-03 15:31:08, Error MOUPG CSetupManager::ExecutePreDownloadMode(7837): Result = 0x800705BB
2018-12-03 15:31:08, Error MOUPG CSetupManager::ExecuteDownlevelMode(373): Result = 0x800705BB
2018-12-03 15:31:08, Error MOUPG CSetupManager::Execute(273): Result = 0x800705BB
2018-12-03 15:31:08, Error MOUPG CSetupHost::Execute(382): Result = 0x800705BB
2018-12-03 15:31:12, Error MOUPG CSetupManager::CopyDynamicUpdateFiles(2859): Result = 0x80070020[gle=0x00000020]

2.
2018-04-26 14:53:31, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-04-26 14:53:31, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-04-26 14:53:31, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-04-26 14:53:31, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-11-24 15:06:59, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-11-24 15:06:59, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-11-24 15:06:59, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-11-24 15:06:59, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-01 15:58:04, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-01 15:58:04, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-01 15:58:04, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-01 15:58:04, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-03 10:30:48, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-03 10:30:48, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-03 10:30:48, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-03 10:30:48, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-13 17:02:19, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-13 17:02:20, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$WINDOWS.~Q\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-13 17:02:20, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]
2018-12-13 17:02:20, Error EnumeratePathEx: FindFirstFile failed for [C:\$INPLACE.~TR\*]; GLE = 0x3[gle=0x00000003]

Gary


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you run any cleanup utilities or removal tools which clean temp files ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Are you saying that you cannot upgrade any of 7 pcs from 1803 to 1809?
Have you tried dvd iso or direct download also?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

gofish said:


> I found 5 setuperr.log files and none were in C:\$Windows~BT\Sources. 3 of the files were zero bytes so I have pasted the 2 files which had data in them.
> 
> 1.
> 2018-12-03 15:31:08, Error MOUPG CDlpActionImpl<class CDlpErrorImpl<class CDlpObjectInternalImpl<class CUnknownImpl<class IMoSetupDlpAction> > > >::Suspend(1066): Result = 0xC1800104
> ...


What about the one in *$Windows.~BT\Sources\Panther\*?


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

tristar said:


> Did you run any cleanup utilities or removal tools which clean temp files ?


Before I ran the upgrade, I ran CCleaner to remove any unnecessary rubbish amd fix any registry issues.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Are you saying that you cannot upgrade any of 7 pcs from 1803 to 1809?
> Have you tried dvd iso or direct download also?


Only the one PC I can't upgrade. I have done one by download and using USB drive to do rest.

I have also upgraded several PCs at centre I support voluntarily with copy I got from Microsoft Volume Licence Centre. I don't use this for my own PCs as it is specially registered.

This PC just has me beat. I have unloaded any third party startup programs/Apps and cleaned it up so it just boots Win 10.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

As I said above, I couldn't find in C:\$Windows~BT\Sources- that includes subfolders.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, looks like CCLEANER might have cleaned out the temp cache that would have been created by the OS Upgrade.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

For me Ccleaner is a dangerous product without the reg cleaner but with it look out. Use of Reg cleaners is the easiest fastest way I know to blow away any good working system and it is really good for my business, but not the individual user!


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

tristar said:


> Yeah, looks like CCLEANER might have cleaned out the temp cache that would have been created by the OS Upgrade.


I hope my replies aren't confusing you and I hope you aren't trying just to bait me but it seems obvious that you didn't read my post. I used CCleaner before I did the upgrade so how could it possibly clean out something after trying to upgrade.

I am seriously thinking I made a mistake posting on this forum as I was after some real advice. 

With a degree in electrical engineering and computer science and working as an IT professional for 40 years, I don't have to put up with this sort of feedback.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

gofish said:


> I hope my replies aren't confusing you and I hope you aren't trying just to bait me but it seems obvious that you didn't read my post. I used CCleaner before I did the upgrade so how could it possibly clean out something after trying to upgrade.
> 
> I am seriously thinking I made a mistake posting on this forum as I was after some real advice.
> 
> With a degree in electrical engineering and computer science and working as an IT professional for 40 years, I don't have to put up with this sort of feedback.


No one is holding you back from posting elsewhere and you don't have to react to every response that you receive here, so kindly make your exit in peace.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It seems to me an IT of 40 years would know better than to employ reg cleaners as quite honestly I have never known a tech of 2 years to suggest same. When I answered you I never noticed Tristar stating about os upgrade cache myself because damage is damage and use of such a product creating damage to the registry could easily prevent install of a major upgrade if ever done.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

gofish said:


> I hope my replies aren't confusing you and I hope you aren't trying just to bait me but it seems obvious that you didn't read my post. I used CCleaner before I did the upgrade so how could it possibly clean out something after trying to upgrade.


Nope, am not confused.. And I don't get a $1 for everyone I bait on this forum.. So, No am not trying to bait you..I did read the post..
Here's how an upgrade works, so the files are cached on a machine in the BTSources folder *even before* you actually click on the Upgrade/Update button.. So if you ran a cleanup before clicking on the button, then Yes, my answer holds good..



> I am seriously thinking I made a mistake posting on this forum as I was after some real advice.
> With a degree in electrical engineering and computer science and working as an IT professional for 40 years, I don't have to put up with this sort of feedback.


Well, we don't offer advice, we offer solutions with a proper analysis of a root cause instead of just winging it :S
Please don't quote your resume, you'd be surprised at the resumes of the forum folks, we have MVPs here and people with solid IT experience, not people ranting for fun..
No one's asking you to put up with any of it... Just because you don't agree with the analysis we're providing you, doesn't mean you're right... And you could have 200 years of experience and it's not going to change my answer/analysis of the issue..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why not backup your personal files to another drive , and do a Clean Install of 1809 and call it a day? That's what I would do.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good point spunk and use the media creator dvd or usb, the second choice:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------

